# خلاط العلف ثنائي الاتجاه الصيني من كايرو تريد جروب



## كايرو تريد (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*??????? ??? ???????*










?????? ??????? ?? ??? ???????? ?????? ??????

???? ?????? ???????? ???????
???????






???????? ?? ????? ????? ??????? ????????
???? ???? ?????
Double Paddle Mixer
SSHJ seriex Double Shaft Mixer

???? ????? ????? ? ???? ????? ?????? ?? ???????? ???????
????? ????? ????? ????? ??? ???? ?????? ????? ????? ????? ????? ????? ??? ? ????? ??? ???? ??????? ????????? ????? ????? ????? ?? ?????
???? ???????? ????? ????? ??? ?????
???? ???? ?? ??? ??? ???????? ??????? ? ??? ??? ???? (40 ~ 60 ?????)
????? ??? ???? ?????? ??? ???? ???? ?????? ??? ????? ??? ??? ???? ??? ??????? ???? ??? (????)
???? ??????? ???? ????? ????? ????? ? ???? ???? ?? ??? ?? ??????? .
??? ????? ???? ??????? ? ??????? ? ????? ?????? ????? ?????? ???????? .
???? ?????? ?? ????? ????? ??????? ???? ?????? ??????? ??????? ???????? ?? ????? ??????? .
?????? ?????? ?? ??? ????? ????? ?? ?????? ????????? ?? ?????? ?????
( ????? ? ???? ? ???? ?????? ? ???????? ? ????? ?????? ??????)
????? ?? ????????? ?? ?????? ????????? ???? ??????
www.Cairotrade.com
?? ??????? ??? ?????? ??????????
[email protected]
?? ??? ??????
01007774414 - 002
​


----------

